# Albino Diamond...



## Kimberlyann (Aug 27, 2011)

So this stupid chick was trying to tell me last night she had a albino diamond python, i seriously laughed in her face, apparently she had bought it from America to top it off, being the lovely lady i am i asked her if it was a carpet or a Darwin, nope still saying it was a diamond, then i asked if it was a ball, retic, burm or corn (since it apparently came from America) but no, on all the "papers" it said it was a diamond, and when she did the washing up at home it would come out of tank, crawl up her leg and wrap around her with its head on her shoulder. I lost it then in a laughing fit.. My friend (who's friend this was) was telling me to be nice because i hate it when stupid people try and correct me on what i all ready know 

Anywayyyy, whats some bull you've been told by someone that u knew was a complete load of manure


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 27, 2011)

That there are brown snakes in Tasmania pfft!


----------



## snakes123 (Aug 27, 2011)

Last sat i saw 3 green tree snakes at my mums netball. Some last was trying to tell me they were olive pythons.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 27, 2011)

I constantly hear that python cross with vens ( always the most dangerous well-known ven). It is also amazing how hostile the story teller can get when you question why the museums don't have the said hybrids within their collections.


----------



## sweetangel (Aug 27, 2011)

i still love the story that everyone tell me about a friend of a friend who lets their python sleep in bed with them, when it stopped eating they took it to the vet and the vet said it was sizing her up to eat her  i love it when people try to tell me to be careful that my snakes dont get out because they might try to eat me


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 27, 2011)

I get that too..
"ohh yukk how can u have snakes in your house what happens when they get out and try and eat you!"

does my head in


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 27, 2011)

I had someone try to sell me an albino children's python for $500, I laughed and said bull. Anyway I thought I would take a look at it because he kept asking me to at least take a look, so I did. It turned out to be an albino corn snake. I was there for a total of 2 minutes, walked in the door, saw it, laughed (very loud), told him he's an idiot and left.


----------



## starr9 (Aug 27, 2011)

sweetangel said:


> i still love the story that everyone tell me about a friend of a friend who lets their python sleep in bed with them, when it stopped eating they took it to the vet and the vet said it was sizing her up to eat her  i love it when people try to tell me to be careful that my snakes dont get out because they might try to eat me



My hairdresser tried to tell me this story yesterday, with a "do you think its true?!" after i stopped laughing I said no. She looked at me then and asked "how big is your snake going to get?" (getting a Stimmie!) "not to big at all!" she was then "oh ok. could she still try to size you up and eat you?"...............


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 27, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> I get that too..
> "ohh yukk how can u have snakes in your house what happens when they get out and try and eat you!"
> 
> does my head in


Its amazing people that stupid are still breathing.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 27, 2011)

sweetangel said:


> i still love the story that everyone tell me about a friend of a friend who lets their python sleep in bed with them, when it stopped eating they took it to the vet and the vet said it was sizing her up to eat her  i love it when people try to tell me to be careful that my snakes dont get out because they might try to eat me



One student teacher at my school after finding out about me owning a snake and reptiles began telling me this story, After she started I said "Does this involve your "friends friend" having the snake starve itself and stretch out next to the owner each night and then it being taken to the vet only to find out it was "measuring and starving itself to see if it could eat her" ? " She was amazed and thought I knew the person or I was psychic.. I heard the exact same story at a family gathering and promptly told them that it was a false story that every tom dick and harry seems to tell... I'm amazed at how easily people believe these stories without doing a simple "Google" because I've done it and it came up with hits from all over the world with the same story haha


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 27, 2011)

Mighty_Moose said:


> One student teacher at my school after finding out about me owning a snake and reptiles began telling me this story, After she started I said "Does this involve your "friends friend" having the snake starve itself and stretch out next to the owner each night and then it being taken to the vet only to find out it was "measuring and starving itself to see if it could eat her" ? " She was amazed and thought I knew the person or I was psychic.. I heard the exact same story at a family gathering and promptly told them that it was a false story that every tom dick and harry seems to tell... I'm amazed at how easily people believe these stories without doing a simple "Google" because I've done it and it came up with hits from all over the world with the same story haha



It's funny how people think that just because a story has been repeatedly told for years that it must be true... where's their logic??? I've had at least 6 people tell me that story and some people get very angry when you inform them it's false.

The other week we were at the 50th of a family friend, and a lady was telling us about her friend that had a snake that apparently got 'jealous' of her baby. I informed her that snakes don't have the ability to feel jealous and she didn't like that. If people don't want to look stupid they should be do their homework first.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 27, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> I constantly hear that python cross with vens ( always the most dangerous well-known ven). It is also amazing how hostile the story teller can get when you question why the museums don't have the said hybrids within their collections.


That was an argument I had quite a lot when I lived in Northern NSW.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 27, 2011)

i couldnt count the times ive heard that story..


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 27, 2011)

I had some lady try to tell me that where she came from in the US she knew someone who bred Rattlesnakes with Rat Snakes and produced extreemely reare venomous Rat Snakes. I told her to pull the other one!

Also I have had many people try to tell me that good old story about how they have a friend who has a friend who's auntie's uncle had pet catrpet python and one day it was laying next to him and streching out beside him so he took it to the vet and the vet told this friend of a friend's auntie's uncle that the snake was sizing him up because it wanted to eat him! 


What a load of baloney!


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 27, 2011)

Everytime someone tries to tell me that story I go "Oh not that one I've heard it so many times, the stupid one about the snake measuring up its owner, just an urban legend" The person usually mutters something like "Disrespectful kid what would you know"
I feel like muttering back "Stupid bogan Im surprised you even know what a snake is"


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 27, 2011)

Bogus Warning - Australian Pythons and Venomous Snakes Are Interbreeding
Here is an interesting web page I just found regarding venomous with non-venomous interbreeding claims.


----------



## larks (Aug 27, 2011)

I once had someone tell me that if you toss a snake on the fire it will grow legs and run away. :lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 27, 2011)

larks said:


> I once had someone tell me that if you toss a snake on the fire it will grow legs and run away. :lol:


You sure they hadnt drunken some funny pond water before they told you that story?


----------



## larks (Aug 27, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> You sure they hadnt drunken some funny pond water before they told you that story?



No, but they where serious and even after I laughed at them and told them it wasn't true, one of them was sure it was as her uncle had told her it was and he had seen it done.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 27, 2011)

larks said:


> No, but they where serious and even after I laughed at them and told them it wasn't true, one of them was sure it was as her uncle had told her it was and he had seen it done.


Did her parents meet at a family reunion?


----------



## souldoubt (Aug 27, 2011)

I still love hearing common tree snakes referred to as yellow bellied blacks, most of the time these people also think its dangerous.

My favourite would have to be when I explain to someone that snakes aren't naturally aggressive animals and I'm usually met with a response of "thats not true, i was chased by an eastern brown, taipan etc - never a lesser known species - before". I usually ask them "what did you do to the snake" so often I hear "nothing, I was just walking along and stepped near it (or nearly on it)" it ****** me off that people can be so ridiculous I usually say that I said they're not naturally aggressive not that they dont defend themselves!


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 27, 2011)

souldoubt said:


> I still love hearing common tree snakes referred to as yellow bellied blacks, most of the time these people also think its dangerous.


I've encountered that too. You can find individuals around Springbrook that match that description, though they are actually a very dark green. Stunning snake.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 27, 2011)

I went to a FAWNA meeting once where they were discussing the yellow-bellies. I actually felt really stupid when I tried to suggest it was a green tree snake because the woman telling the story raised her voice at me, "I KNOW WHAT A TREE SNAKE LOOKS LIKE." So I shut up after that and let her tell her story.


----------



## souldoubt (Aug 27, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> I've encountered that too. You can find individuals around Springbrook that match that description, though they are actually a very dark green. Stunning snake.



They are definitely stunning, I almost ran over one on the Warrego Highway at Laidley - it was so dark that it was difficult to distinguish from the road, luckily I saw it with with just enough time to position my car so that it went under the middle, avoiding any squashing from my car wheels. Needless to say I promptly pulled over and moved it off the road - as it may not have been so lucky the second time around. 

I'll have to go looking at Springbrook - I'd love to see another one


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 27, 2011)

souldoubt said:


> They are definitely stunning, I almost ran over one on the Warrego Highway at Laidley - it was so dark that it was difficult to distinguish from the road, luckily I saw it with with just enough time to position my car so that it went under the middle, avoiding any squashing from my car wheels. Needless to say I promptly pulled over and moved it off the road - as it may not have been so lucky the second time around.
> 
> I'll have to go looking at Springbrook - I'd love to see another one


Reminds me of an idiot BF I had that I made stop so I could rescue a beautiful blue tree snake of the road on the way to Thora, he was petrified of snakes and all the way home we argued about pythons in the area and he was saying if they were black and white they had rbb in them and if they were brown they had tiger snake in them. He was getting pretty annoyed with me laughing by the end so I shut up.


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't heard any of these stories but it does make me want a nice long snake to snuggle up next to in bed at night :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 27, 2011)

souldoubt said:


> I'll have to go looking at Springbrook - I'd love to see another one


 Only a small sub-set are YBBS morphs. Still, it's getting to the time of the year when Springbrook is magic


----------



## Mick87 (Aug 27, 2011)

would have to say when i rang EPA to ask how many woma's i can keep on a rec licence few years back and they asked if they were venomous 
made me laugh a bit 

and an old lady at the local show out here told me about a "deadly dimond python" she got extremely cranky when i told her there not venomous :/ 

and these people live on to breed *face palm*


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 28, 2011)

My husband and I were once regaled by a tale of a giant carpet python, around 30 foot by this dudes reckoning. Apparently it crossed the highway up north in front of his car, so he stopped to get a closer look, wrangled it into his car seat cover and was going to keep it but it escaped. How a 30 foot python managed to get out of his car while he was driving, without his noticing btw, I don't know, nor do I know how he managed to fit it into a car seat cover (back bench cover maybe?), but he was so animated telling us this story we didn't have the heart to tell him carpet pythons don't get to the size of retics. 
Just nod and smile and look amazed; it makes them feel oh so special


----------



## dangles (Aug 28, 2011)

stelth said:


> and an old lady at the local show out here told me about a "deadly dimond python" she got extremely cranky when i told her there not venomous :/
> 
> and these people live on to breed *face palm*



May have been a incorrectly id'd broad headed snake?? Have been told about venomous diamonds myself, however when I tell them to google the 2, they then aren't so sure it was a diamond


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh, and I have had many people try to tell me that they have been chased for astronomical distances by Brown Snakes. Sometimes it's useless trying to convince them that it's all in their head and the snake was not chasing them at all!


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 28, 2011)

I've unfortunately spoken to doctors and paramedics that don't know pythons aren't venomous...


----------



## pythons unleashed (Aug 28, 2011)

sweetangel said:


> i still love the story that everyone tell me about a friend of a friend who lets their python sleep in bed with them, when it stopped eating they took it to the vet and the vet said it was sizing her up to eat her  i love it when people try to tell me to be careful that my snakes dont get out because they might try to eat me




I love how this story has been around for years but some one will come in to the shop tommorow and tell me that this just happened to the best freind just this week gone . I once i would tell them that it's bull now I just reply "SWEAT"



larks said:


> I once had someone tell me that if you toss a snake on the fire it will grow legs and run away. :lol:



Love to hear how many have tried this one

I always though I was the only one to hear these stories but as I see I'm not.

There's a 30ft snake that lives in the town water treatment dam in the middle of town that steals peoples dogs. 
""' little theif """


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 28, 2011)

"Snakes are not naturally aggressive" 

I don't know I had a Rough-scaled get pretty riled at a friend when he tried to catch a frog... that was in its mouth.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 28, 2011)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Oh, and I have had many people try to tell me that they have been chased for astronomical distances by Brown Snakes. Sometimes it's useless trying to convince them that it's all in their head and the snake was not chasing them at all!



I've been "chased" by a tiger snake in Tasmania. I may have disturbed it, but it followed me for a good 50 meters. I had no shoes on either, I was lucky because I had no idea it was there.

Another time in tassie my grandmother was mowing the lawn and a tiger snake headed straight toward her from 20 meters away, the vibrations didn't worry it at all. I saw it.

I'm not saying snakes are aggressive, they were obviously agitated. But in that mood they do keep moving forward.

I know the Indian fella that runs the local blockbuster. He gives me discounts because I show him pics of my snakes. He's crazy about them and wants one himself. He told me the story of the snake sizing people up and I said it was a myth, and then he showed me something quite funny (to me). He pulled out his camera phone and was showing me pics of what looked to be an MD about 1m long in the blockbuster store. The owner brings it in with him all the time under his hat!! He begs me to bring mine in but I keep telling him it's illegal. Cool guy, though.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 28, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I've been "chased" by a tiger snake in Tasmania. I may have disturbed it, but it followed me for a good 50 meters. I had no shoes on either, I was lucky because I had no idea it was there.
> 
> Another time in tassie my grandmother was mowing the lawn and a tiger snake headed straight toward her from 20 meters away, the vibrations didn't worry it at all. I saw it.
> 
> ...


The tiger that chased YOU was probably thinking 'GET OUT OF MY FACE'. 


And yes, us Indians are pretty cool guys.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 28, 2011)

My mistake...


----------



## Mick87 (Aug 28, 2011)

dangles said:


> May have been a incorrectly id'd broad headed snake?? Have been told about venomous diamonds myself, however when I tell them to google the 2, they then aren't so sure it was a diamond



she was looking at a diamond i had on display and said the one that "nearly killed her" was 15feet long


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 28, 2011)

i did a first aid course and the guy that did it had worked at sydney wildlife world with the Venomous pythons. i told him a million times that pythons arnt venomous but we was sure they were, he even told me that they are keped in a seeled room and you cant go in it unless you have done training with harmless pythons first.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 28, 2011)

Eddie2257 said:


> i did a first aid course and the guy that did it had worked at sydney wildlife world with the Venomous pythons. i told him a million times that pythons arnt venomous but we was sure they were, he even told me that they are keped in a seeled room and you cant go in it unless you have done training with harmless pythons first.


Hahahahahhahh you sure he wasnt just trolling


----------



## Russ2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I once told a relative that was looking after my place for a couple of weeks not to worry about any noises in the roof because I keep a Scrub Python up there, feeding it Goats and Lambs and normally if the house is going to be empty for a while I don't feed it and leave the man hole cover open just in case I get a burglar.

She asked me if she had to feed it and how do you clean up the poo!

I just didn't want her to worry about any noises at night cause she was a city girl.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Aug 28, 2011)

We were at an Exo earlier this year and a woman tells us she has an Albino King Cobra and an albino rattle snake that she gets paid to milk them.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 29, 2011)

My daughter was chased by our yearling bredli last summer. Not really but it appeared that way. As it struck out at her she jumped back and her quick movement sent him lunging at her again, stretching himself to reach her. It looked like he was attacking her but she was just in striking distance.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 29, 2011)

One of my 'friends' keeps ringing me about this 9ft carpet she has, her and her bf are **** scared of the thing, dont heat it properly, the thing has stopped eating and now they are freaking about the not 'SHREDDING' yes shredding it does my god damn head in, trying to help them out but they just dont listen


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 1, 2011)

The thing is alot of the people on here know quite alot about reptiles and what seems ridiculous to us might sound like a real possibility to someone who hasnt ever seen a real snake and think that snakes spend all of their time plotting how they can get in to your house to eat you... shneaky shneaky lol

Imo people as a whole are generally scared of what they dont know. I do enjoy seeing a know-it-all get told they are full of bs though.. no one feels sympathy for self inflicted embarrassment lol


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 1, 2011)

when my parents moved to australia in the late 60's they were told to always drive with the windows up, cos if you accidentally run over a snake it will fling itself thru the window and bite you!!!!


----------

